# I don't know what to do..



## Final (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey, I am new to this, I have been married for about 3 months now... i am 20 years old my life was grate before the marriage and I was happy, well i got married to a girl i used to like when i was 12 and everything was wonderful, and then as time went bye and we where living together i seen who she really was (which is controlling, whinny, needy, lazy, and kinda mean) i don't mean to rag on her but she lays in bed beside me knowing i just worked for 14 hours from 5 pm - 7 am and im sleeping she will wake me up at 9 am because shes cold and wants me to get up and move the fan (happens 4-5 times a week) but that's besides the point the main issue im having is that once i got married life for me went down hill, i am always depressed and i feel like she don't care about me she does things she knows makes me mad i don't know if shes trying to push me away or if she i just naturally mean, but its making me consider getting a divorce but she might be preg. and i don't want to lose my kid.. i mean i am such a deep depression now after only 3 months i am thinking about getting medication for it... please someone help me, tell me if i should file for a divorce, i was only dating her for 5 months before we got married


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

Remember, The grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## Final (Dec 5, 2011)

Patricia B. Pina said:


> Remember, The grass is always greener on the other side


are you trying to tell me that if i do ill be happier and in a better place, or that i should stick it out that it is bound to be better? because i feel like she is draining my life


----------



## uphillbattle (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry man, I can tell you now that it is hard as hell to get someone like that to change. If I knew then what I know now I would have ran for the hills and never looked back. Unfortunitly you are now married, at that point you should atleast give her a chance to change.


----------



## Final (Dec 5, 2011)

uphillbattle said:


> Sorry man, I can tell you now that it is hard as hell to get someone like that to change. If I knew then what I know now I would have ran for the hills and never looked back. Unfortunitly you are now married, at that point you should atleast give her a chance to change.


its all good, i plan on letting it drag out tell after the holidays and give her a chance to change, if she don't then ill pull up a lawyer and have the paper work drawn out... i just hate feeling like my life don't matter and im just a slave...


----------



## Schill (Dec 7, 2011)

Tell her you feel like you're depressed and tell her what you think about her. Maybe wait til after the holidays, if you can. If you feel like it could all crash and burn (you blowing up or something) then you gotta talk now.

Either way... do things you enjoy doing.. don't worry about the wife so much.. if she doesnt wanna go somewhere, go yourself. It's your holiday time as well.. spend time with friends, family or just even go see a movie or something yourself when you need to get away.


----------

